# 312Bhs - Purchases For Immediate Usage??



## heron (May 13, 2010)

We have a 312 BHS on order from Pete's RV and are so excited!!! We are wondering if any of you know things that we will need in order to use it immediately? We are already getting a stabilizer hitch, but what about other stuff? All of your advice is appreciated!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> We have a 312 BHS on order from Pete's RV and are so excited!!! We are wondering if any of you know things that we will need in order to use it immediately? We are already getting a stabilizer hitch, but what about other stuff? All of your advice is appreciated!!


Good dealerhips set you up pretty well o begin with. Other things also depend on what level of hookups you'll be in for.

Here are random things off the top of my head.


Wheel chocks of some sort.
leveling blocks of some sort, either home made, or "lynx leveler" type thingys.
water pressure regulator (for use with water hookups, to avoid hi pressure water).
water hose (often dealer provided)
if you have the external sink, you may need an extra length of hose and spray nozzle to meet your needs...check it out first.
sewer hose (often dealer provided). Maybe even an extra long one if you stay at full hookup places. We don't...so a short one is preferred for us.
either box of disposable gloves, or a good set of rubber gloves to use when doing sewer stuff.
sewer (black) and grey water tank treatment chemicals.
stick on levelers that are put on the side of the camper to help when leveling.
tacky awning lights... (ok, well, not really needed....but can be a personality statement). I bought a string of LED Solar powered rope lights that I'm going to try on the awning this year... should be cool looking and require no electrical connection.
various inside organizational bins, shelves, or whatever to help keep the inside organized. Go crazy here... the better organized you are, the less cluttered the camper will get while you're out...and the easier it will be to just "hitch and go".
1 or 2 dedicated flashlights and extra batteries for the camper.
journal to keep in the camper to keep a record of your trips, places, and people you meet.
wingman for the TV antenna (? maybe... have yet to try the one I bought...not sure it's worth the $25 or so bucks).
a dedicated 1/2" socket driver, and socket to pull the anode rod out of the water heater... as perhaps one to tighten the lug nuts on the tires.... I even got a torque wrench for this...also need a dedicated socket. You'll have to get the size sockets you need.
an 'average' sized tarp to throw in somewhere in case you ever have a leak (probably never use) in a roof or ceiling, or some other camp use.
Consider, if you don't have the 'flat cover' for the stove top, something like it to give you extra counter surface, by using the area above the burners.
memory foam matteress top to add to the queen bed (we bought our first...but haven't tried it yet... most swear by it).
If your unit doesn't have a water heater bypass kit installed....get one...or buy one and have the dealer install it.
spare tire cover, if you don't have it.
pack of garbage bags to keep in the camper.
we like to camp before memorial and after labor day... so it's nice to have spare warm gloves and hats stored...somewhere...so when we get some unexpected snow or cold...we can deal with it.

K...I think I better stop...getting way to far beyond the "basics to get started right away" type of thing. lol I guess i just get caught up in the excitement of a new trailer all over again ;-)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

the list above is a great start..

Don't forget his item #13....memory foam matteress top to add to the bed.

You will HATE HATE HATE the factory matress (not sure they can even call it that).

Get a 2" or 3" memory foam topper and you'll be set....the rest will fall into place.

...oh yea. BEER!!!!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Pots & pans, dishes, utensils (cooking and eating), grill & grill stuff if you grill, games, bathroom stuff (towels) TP, then the personal needs.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

Think of it as outfitting an extra apartment. We went to dollar store for alot of the kitchen crap (pizza cutter, serving spoons, chip bag clamps). Even got some decent heavy platis plates,bowls,and cups that were nice.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

heron said:


> We have a 312 BHS on order from Pete's RV and are so excited!!! We are wondering if any of you know things that we will need in order to use it immediately? We are already getting a stabilizer hitch, but what about other stuff? All of your advice is appreciated!!


Welcome fellow 312BH'er



































.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> We have a 312 BHS on order from Pete's RV and are so excited!!! We are wondering if any of you know things that we will need in order to use it immediately? We are already getting a stabilizer hitch, but what about other stuff? All of your advice is appreciated!!


Welcome fellow 312BH'er



































.
[/quote]

Get what you think you need. The list(s) provided here are great. Take an initial trip of 2 to 3 days/nights. Make sure you are within close driving distance of: a Wally World, a Dollar General, and an RV dealer that advertises "parts" (and/or a local--not chain--hardware store). You can get just about anything you truly need among these places, except food. You can get that from the "grocery store" that is probably next to or within walking distance of the Dollar General.

Happy Camping!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your reply. They were helpful... we were mainly wondering about the not so obvious stuff like weird hoses, attachments, and gadgets of the sort. We appreciate your time!


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

If it's the same Pete's (and it's weird to think there would be 2) they don't include those hoses and stuff that on his list say may be included. We picked our 290RLS from Pete's last Sept.

Have fun!

susan/vt


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I love my 312BH, Make sure you have two 4x4 blocks to put under the tongue jack or you wont get it off the hitch. Just discoverd that on my first trip out last weekend.

Also get 4 more for under the stabalizer jacks, it's a lot of cranking to the ground and the trailer sits very high.

Camp close to retilers as stated above, I made 4 trips to the grocery store and two to the local Ace Hardware.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

brownsr4 said:


> I love my 312BH, Make sure you have two 4x4 blocks to put under the tongue jack or you wont get it off the hitch. Just discoverd that on my first trip out last weekend.
> 
> Also get 4 more for under the stabalizer jacks, it's a lot of cranking to the ground and the trailer sits very high.


BrownsR4 is reminding me of one of my most useful tools:

a cordless drill (DeWalt, I think 18V)
Socket adapter for the stabilizer jack (3/4" maybe?)

This makes putting the jacks up & down a breeze!

I also have 2 sets of lynx leveler blocks. I use them for side-to-side leveling when needed, but also under the jack and the stabilizers. The scissor jacks seem much more sturdy (do a better job of stabilizing) when they aren't extended so far out (have a shorter diamond shape rather than taller) so it helps to have something under them. Wood blocks would certainly do to, but I like the Lynx blocks.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

a cordless drill (DeWalt, I think 18V)
Socket adapter for the stabilizer jack (3/4" maybe?)

This makes putting the jacks up & down a breeze!

I have added this to my box of things to bring on the next trip, I had the drill just not the socket last time


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Hey Folks, DH here, my DW has been on here but now it's my turn...I appreciate all the help so far since this is totally new to us.

I guess the things I'm looking for are as follows:

Blocks, lynx, cordless drills..3/4" socket.. that is what I'm talking about..

What about vent covers on the top?
Fantastic Fans?
Air duct deflectors?
Wasp screens?
Extra Guages for LP etc...:? Larger LP tanks?
Clean Dump? Or maybe the hose powered one... less money, more water usage. 
Bolt on receiver hitch for bike rack? I have a four bike SportWorks rack..weighs about 100lbs by itself with 4 bike trays on. (will the spare get in the way?)
Any special sewer hose or water hose, optimal length?
I'm planning on two of the Honda generators, linked if needed. Is the propane conversion worth it?
Wheel covers?
Jack stabilizers..pricey, worth it?
Ladders...can one be added, probably not enough bracing in the trailer? Seems like a lot of trouble to bring one along. The flagstaff BH we looked at had them..
Planning on building some bed rails for the kids...I didn't like reading about the kids falling out of the bunks..not good.

Basically anything to improve upon what they give us stock. I'm not crazy about the 13,500AC especially down here in the Southeast but the only thing I can think is they've done an extra good job at insulating this puppy...? I do want good air flow, maybe worth upgrading to a 15000 unit...?

TV is an 07 GMC CCSB LBZ/Allison, LOTS of MODS.... will be getting equalizer, have 1500/15000 Curt hitch on it already...TTT mirrors, Prodigy brake controller ARE camper top to store firewood, generators and what ever I cannot fit in the camper.

What do you folks think of having a back up camera on the camper...I have on on the truck with the ability to extend one on to the camper but I'm not sure if I'd use it...what do you think?

I'm hoping to order my Equalizer from RV wholesalers and I'd like to do one large order to perhaps save on some shipping so if there are some things you folks know I'll be wanting after my first trip please chime in and let me know...
Thanx Much!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> Hey Folks, DH here, my DW has been on here but now it's my turn...I appreciate all the help so far since this is totally new to us.
> 
> I guess the things I'm looking for are as follows:
> 
> Blocks, lynx, cordless drills..3/4" socket.. that is what I'm talking about..


All good ideas... and I use each of them. I have a BAL 'wheel spreader' type wheel chock that I like to use for the side that has leveling blocks on it.



> What about vent covers on the top?
> Fantastic Fans?
> Air duct deflectors?
> Wasp screens?
> ...


I added a MAXXair vent over the kitchen vent in my 290RLS, the bathroom vent came with one. I like it.


> Bolt on receiver hitch for bike rack? I have a four bike SportWorks rack..weighs about 100lbs by itself with 4 bike trays on. (will the spare get in the way?)


Personally, I don't like the idea of additional weight on the back bumper. The only way I'd consider it is if I re-enforced the back bumper...and some on here have done just that. 


> Any special sewer hose or water hose, optimal length?
> I'm planning on two of the Honda generators, linked if needed. Is the propane conversion worth it?


We rarely use full hookups, so the standard fare included sewer hose works great for us.
I have a Honda 3000. Heavier, but electric start, and it's the quietest of the Hondas. If I had to do it again, I would consider the two linked Honda 2000's though...because it gives you more flexibility.


> Wheel covers?
> Jack stabilizers..pricey, worth it?
> Ladders...can one be added, probably not enough bracing in the trailer? Seems like a lot of trouble to bring one along. The flagstaff BH we looked at had them..


If you don't have the scissor style stabilizer jacks...they are worth it. I don't have wheel covers, so can't comment. I've been looking for the "right" ladder to store in the camper. Haven't found one yet.


> TV is an 07 GMC CCSB LBZ/Allison, LOTS of MODS.... will be getting equalizer, have 1500/15000 Curt hitch on it already...TTT mirrors, Prodigy brake controller ARE camper top to store firewood, generators and what ever I cannot fit in the camper.


Is that a 2500, or 3/4 ton tow vehicle? If just the 1/2 ton...check your payload capacity to make sure you're not exceeding it with the tongue weight, people, and cargo in the truck. 


> What do you folks think of having a back up camera on the camper...I have on on the truck with the ability to extend one on to the camper but I'm not sure if I'd use it...what do you think?


I like the idea..and may try to invest in something like that when I upgrade my stereo system in the truck.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Hey Folks, DH here, my DW has been on here but now it's my turn...I appreciate all the help so far since this is totally new to us.
> 
> I guess the things I'm looking for are as follows:
> 
> Blocks, lynx, cordless drills..3/4" socket.. that is what I'm talking about..


All good ideas... and I use each of them. I have a BAL 'wheel spreader' type wheel chock that I like to use for the side that has leveling blocks on it.



> What about vent covers on the top?
> Fantastic Fans?
> Air duct deflectors?
> Wasp screens?
> ...


I added a MAXXair vent over the kitchen vent in my 290RLS, the bathroom vent came with one. I like it.


> Bolt on receiver hitch for bike rack? I have a four bike SportWorks rack..weighs about 100lbs by itself with 4 bike trays on. (will the spare get in the way?)


Personally, I don't like the idea of additional weight on the back bumper. The only way I'd consider it is if I re-enforced the back bumper...and some on here have done just that. 


> Any special sewer hose or water hose, optimal length?
> I'm planning on two of the Honda generators, linked if needed. Is the propane conversion worth it?


We rarely use full hookups, so the standard fare included sewer hose works great for us.
I have a Honda 3000. Heavier, but electric start, and it's the quietest of the Hondas. If I had to do it again, I would consider the two linked Honda 2000's though...because it gives you more flexibility.


> Wheel covers?
> Jack stabilizers..pricey, worth it?
> Ladders...can one be added, probably not enough bracing in the trailer? Seems like a lot of trouble to bring one along. The flagstaff BH we looked at had them..


If you don't have the scissor style stabilizer jacks...they are worth it. I don't have wheel covers, so can't comment. I've been looking for the "right" ladder to store in the camper. Haven't found one yet.


> TV is an 07 GMC CCSB LBZ/Allison, LOTS of MODS.... will be getting equalizer, have 1500/15000 Curt hitch on it already...TTT mirrors, Prodigy brake controller ARE camper top to store firewood, generators and what ever I cannot fit in the camper.


Is that a 2500, or 3/4 ton tow vehicle? If just the 1/2 ton...check your payload capacity to make sure you're not exceeding it with the tongue weight, people, and cargo in the truck. 


> What do you folks think of having a back up camera on the camper...I have on on the truck with the ability to extend one on to the camper but I'm not sure if I'd use it...what do you think?


I like the idea..and may try to invest in something like that when I upgrade my stereo system in the truck.
[/quote]

I'm definitely looking into the covers on the top..not sure due to the fact I have not even seen our camper in person yet.
The hitch I'm talking about bolts directly to the frame of the TT on each side. You can see one at Tweetys. They are about $115 and are 
rated at I believe 350 lbs. They don't put any stress on the bumper what so ever and you cannot pull with them. 
TV is a 3/4 ton diesel...payload, pulling is a non issue. Hitch is a 1500lb tongue, 15000 lb tow capacity without WD. Pulling has never been an 
issue, stopping on the other hand over 16K can prove challenging. 
Rear BU camera I could not live without. Great when backing up to any trailer, never mind checking for anything right behind the truck...hooks in to 
my Avid HU...could read the newspaper thru it. I'm thinking about a relay and another camera so I can switch between the two when the camper is hooked up. I think the 312 has the scissor type jacks. I'm planning on the cordless with the socket to speed the jacking. 
How long does it generally take to dump the tanks..? I get the impression that is what makes the clean dump and other pumps handy..maybe speeds up the process. Not to mention having the ability to dump at home in the sewer clean out if necessary.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

heron said:


> them.
> TV is a 3/4 ton diesel...payload, pulling is a non issue. Hitch is a 1500lb tongue, 15000 lb tow capacity without WD. Pulling has never been an














> issue, stopping on the other hand over 16K can prove challenging.
> Rear BU camera I could not live without. Great when backing up to any trailer, never mind checking for anything right behind the truck...hooks in to
> my Avid HU...could read the newspaper thru it. I'm thinking about a relay and another camera so I can switch between the two when the camper is hooked up. I think the 312 has the scissor type jacks. I'm planning on the cordless with the socket to speed the jacking.


My last camper had the 'jacknife' stabilizers. The scissor ones I have now are much nicer, IMHO. They do take a bit more cranking to get down, so the socket adapter and a cordless drill really do speed up the process. I **REALLY** like the Atwood Power Jack (3500 pound version) that I added too my Sydney 290RLS. About a 10-15 minute install; it's really nice.











> How long does it generally take to dump the tanks..? I get the impression that is what makes the clean dump and other pumps handy..maybe speeds up the process. Not to mention having the ability to dump at home in the sewer clean out if necessary.


I guess I'd say it was about 10-15 minutes to just dump both tanks... it always seems longer than it really is ;-) My Sydney came with the black tank flush....though I don't use that except when home or at a full hook up site. They are becoming a very common, if not standard, option on the Outbacks. If you have that, it depends on how many times you want to flush the blank tank, in order to clean it out good. One of my camping buddies always plans to spend one night at a full hook site on the way home, so he can do the blank tank flush routine. Not a bad idea.


----------

